# Lots of spent grain ? Malt Biscuits!



## New_guy (27/1/14)

Made my first AG BIAB - had 5 kgs of spent grain - SWMBO knocked up a ton of kinda Anzac biscuits 
Look up an Anzac biscuit recipe and sub in the grain for oats


----------



## TimT (27/1/14)

.... how'd it go?

I reckon the chewiness of oats would be a bit hard to substitute. I always give my spent grain to the chooks.


----------



## New_guy (27/1/14)

They are good - not quite as chewy but don't expect them to be Anzac biscuits 
Bloody good biscuits just different


----------



## daveHQ (27/1/14)

I make Anzac biscuits on brew days, my kids love them!!

The only downside is the husks, you always seem to be left with a couple in your mouth


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/1/14)

There are some recipes on the net on how to turn spent grains into dog biscuits, but I just tip them on the compost and let the chooks hook in.


----------



## Maheel (27/1/14)

damn it !!

i was going to do some biscuits with my "next batch" forgot and tipped it in the bin this morning 

"anzac's" would have been perfect....

Might have to fill a cube or something so i can make some this week


----------



## Token (31/1/14)

I make bread in the bread machine. It seems the darker grains make a yummier bread.

i have to agree with DaveHQ about the husks.


----------



## Token (31/1/14)

Do you dry the spent grain before adding to recipe, or do you just throw them in wet? I ask because it makes a big difference in the bread machine bread.


----------



## New_guy (31/1/14)

Token said:


> Do you dry the spent grain before adding to recipe, or do you just throw them in wet? I ask because it makes a big difference in the bread machine bread.


Just chuck em in, very quick & easy to make.


----------



## Edak (31/1/14)

I came into this thread thinking there's going to be a recipe or directions for making yummy spent-grain biscuits, but alas there's nothing!


----------



## 1974Alby (31/1/14)

I agree Edak...Recipe please!


----------



## angus_grant (31/1/14)

http://www.beeratjoes.com/index.php/beer-dinners/spent-grain-beer-bread/

Not actually tried the recipe yet, so have no idea on the recipe. I am sure there is a thread on here somewhere but am on ipad so don't have all my bookmarks.

Edit: thought I should point out this is a bread recipe.


----------



## thylacine (1/2/14)

Edak said:


> I came into this thread thinking there's going to be a recipe or directions for making yummy spent-grain biscuits, but alas there's nothing!


ANZAC recipe:
http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/anzac-biscuits-L79.html


----------



## thylacine (1/2/14)

re ANZAC recipe- substitute the oats with spent grain

Dog biscuits:
http://brewsmith.com.au/spent-grain-dog-biscuits-even-your-dog-will-appreciate-you-brewing/

Treberbrot (bread) recipe:
http://braukaiser.com/wiki/index.php?title=Treberbrot


----------



## Edak (2/2/14)

Cheers thylacine, will give it a go.


----------



## New_guy (2/2/14)

Edak said:


> I came into this thread thinking there's going to be a recipe or directions for making yummy spent-grain biscuits, but alas there's nothing!



Plain old anzacs recipie and sub out oats for grain


----------

